# NPD Boss DD-20 giga delay - still relevant?



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have not at all kept up with delay pedals in the last few years because I've had a Zoom G3 for a few years and, until recentlty when one of the momentary switches quit and rendered it crappy to use, I was happy with. I liked the tape delay, analog delay and the modulated delay in particular. Since it died I bought a MCR Carbon Copy which looked after my modulation and analog needs.
I was at Long and Mcquade yesterday and nabbed a used DD-20 for a steal. What a great pedal! I see it is discontinued. Does it compete/compare with some of the newer digital units do? If not those newer ones must be amazing! This thing sure is.

I hadn't played in stereo for a while. What a treat! Digital delay sounds fantastic, several of the other settings are also excellent.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Seriously the DD-20 is a really great delay.
Sure, therés less option than modern counterparts, but still revelant and have some nice sounds in it!

Enjoy, it's gonna be a cool ride.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2016)

I loved the DD-20 when I had one on my board. Nice form factor. Boss reliability and sturdy-ness. And I thought it sounded just great. Nice buy!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I love its sibling the RE20. I bought a TC Alter Ego X4 a while back on a whim because on paper it seems like a surefire upgrade in tone and versatility... the Space Echo still suits me way better. Sounds better and feels more well thought out. The twin pedals from Boss are dynamite.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

They had the rotary ensemble too. Maybe I should go back.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I also just got a dd-20 off the forum here for a great price. Watched a video comparison by Shnobel on youtube comparing it to the Strymon Timeline and to be honest there wasn't a whole pile of difference. The timeline was better but not 3-4x the price better. For my needs i decided to keep my DD-20 and sell my El Capistan for some needed cash.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

mrmatt1972 said:


> They had the rotary ensemble too. Maybe I should go back.


Also a good pedal. Really good actually. I sold mine a while back but kinda wish I hadn't. There's nothing like a good leslie sound.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Still one of the best out there and I much preferred it to the Strymon stuff, although I'm in the minority there I suspect. DD-20 just doesn't have the right "cachet" these days


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't much care about "cachet" but I do care about sound, and the more I use it the more I absolutely love it. You've got to love low budget gear that just works.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I don't much care about "cachet" but I do care about sound, and the more I use it the more I absolutely love it. You've got to love low budget gear that just works.


Says every SD-1 and DD-3 owner


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> Says every SD-1 and DD-3 owner


I had actually forgotten how much I loved my SD-1.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

